# Rough ride for Musk’s Boring Company



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-elon-musk-tunnel-20181218-story.html

Musk had promised modified "but fully autonomous" vehicles at the unveiling, but the reality was more modest: a Tesla Model X that reached a top speed of 53 mph, manually driven by an employee who previously drove in the Indianapolis 500.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Good thing the driver had Indy 500 experience 
53 mph is white knuckle time


----------

